# Navarre Beach this A.M. and the Pier After



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We set out this morning for pompano. I have never caught one, legal anyways, and have yet to catch a fish on my new Custom Rod and Staal my family got me for Christmas! Little late getting out here but lines in about 8 or so. Wadded out in some rough stuff casted out between the bars, got back and took a seat! 5 minutes latter I see a good sign and the Rod is bouncing! Man those suckers fight! High fives amd a picture. First Pomp and First fish on the New Rod. Nice one, 16 or 17 in. Another hour or so and kids are ready for pier action. As I am getting ready to load up another good fight, 12 inches! 

Get to the pier and its nearly dead. 2 hours nada! Went to lunch came back with just a little tackle and a rod. Spanish were pretty thick. I land a decent 20 in. And walk down to find my son getting help from someone with a landing net on a STUD! Ended up with a dozen or so. I came over here to the sound side with wife and Daughter, boys headed to another fishing hole, lol. I am beat, gotta clean fish tonight and work tomorrow! Smoking Spanish for Dip and grilling some pompano, mmmmmmm.

That is a 12 inch shoe for size references!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I see what ya did n the last pic!!!! hahaha Glad ya'll got on some fishies!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome day guys!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job Jason and family. Fun catch and good eats.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

JJs big Spanish measured 25 inches, biggest one I have seen in a few years!

Smoked 3lbs of spanish made dip out of those. Smoked another pound or so, grilled 2lbs or so, fried a pound or so, grilled the pompano, let em get too done, damnit. And fried a redfish My sons buddy caught after they left the pier yesterday. We fed an army tonight and had some leftovers, lol

Good thing I can not eat like I use to, there would have been no left overs, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude!! HAH those are the smallest toes I ever saw.


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

Damn my brother that is a nice spread of food.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice job dude!! HAH those are the smallest toes I ever saw.


Ha, that is my swollen foot been blown up like that for 5 weeks or so now. Those slipper looking shoes are suppoe to help with the pain, but I think they are full of it


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, I forgot about that, can you ice it down? I know ice feels good on my gout when it heats up.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

great day!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang, I forgot about that, can you ice it down? I know ice feels good on my gout when it heats up.


I have iced, heated, soaked, Dr. Shot it full of steroids, I have no idea what it is but this 300mg of Alpurinol is not working if its gout, lol. I have just aboit given up taking pain meds when I just cant stand the pain anymore


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I am on 200mg of Alpurinol just started Dec, only had 1 attack so far. I went from 8.9 uric to 6.1 in 2 months.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sure hoping they can help me get it figured out! I use to drink alot of Cranberry juice, it helps flush it. But too much sugar and can not drink it anymore


----------

